# AEP Opens 26,000 More Acres



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...hio-Adds-26-000-Acres-to-ReCreation-Land.aspx

I came across this article today on the ODNR's website. AEP announced that they are openning up 26,000 additional acres of ReCreation Land. Below is a link to a map for the new areas, which actually looks like a lot of the remaining restricted areas that Central Ohio Coal/CONSOL has been reclaiming for the past several years.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=kWH+elreNmE=&tabid=19694


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sweet, that tiny little rectangular shaped chunk at CR 78 and 284 is my 5 acres I bought this past summer. If this map is correct it looks as if many of the restricted areas have been re-opened including campsite N. I'll certainly verify before wandering into those areas though.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

I was just down there two weeks ago, and the restricted signs were still up in most places. I would assume this announcement just came out recently, and they probably haven't changed the signs yet. It also shows the back of D now not being restricted as well, but the gate to the lake there is still up with no trespassing signs. I am excited to get back into L's area.


----------

